# Swarm Trap Picture



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Wow Snookie that is a well constructed swarm trap and depending on the size of the bottom dimension it looks about 40 liters. Whether it will work or not you can never know for sure. You can increase your odds by adding old brood comb, lemon grass oil or swarm lure but the bees may still just fly on by. The only limit I can see to your design is it's weight. You still have to carry it and maybe even hang it, unless of course you're just using it in your back yard. I'm setting out about 36 this year in a 25 mile radius, hanging them in trees of shelter belts and on the sides of old buildings. So I designed mine for transportability and ease of placement. I leave my top covers at home and just use corrugated plastic to cover the top bars until I bring the swarm home. Mine look like this https://www.dropbox.com/sh/34l58y2kbcg9pil/OlZmxiIvXh Good luck and good trapping.
Colino


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Colino said:


> Wow Snookie that is a well constructed swarm trap and depending on the size of the bottom dimension it looks about 40 liters. Whether it will work or not you can never know for sure. You can increase your odds by adding old brood comb, lemon grass oil or swarm lure but the bees may still just fly on by. The only limit I can see to your design is it's weight. You still have to carry it and maybe even hang it, unless of course you're just using it in your back yard. I'm setting out about 36 this year in a 25 mile radius, hanging them in trees of shelter belts and on the sides of old buildings. So I designed mine for transportability and ease of placement. I leave my top covers at home and just use corrugated plastic to cover the top bars until I bring the swarm home. Mine look like this https://www.dropbox.com/sh/34l58y2kbcg9pil/OlZmxiIvXh Good luck and good trapping.
> Colino


Thanks Colino

Yes by my uneducated measurements it should be about 40 liters, however; your boxes look GREAT, I need to make a few of those:} 
If you don't mind sharing what size entrance hole do you drill? Also do you have plans you don't mind sharing?

Happy New Year
Snookie


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Thanks Colino
> 
> Yes by my uneducated measurements it should be about 40 liters, however; your boxes look GREAT, I need to make a few of those:}
> If you don't mind sharing what size entrance hole do you drill? Also do you have plans you don't mind sharing?
> ...


I just drill a 1" hole and before I place them I drive a small nail across it to keep small birds out. For plans I just use Phil chandlers design but only make it 16-1/2 to 17-1/2 long. Add 2" at the top of the end pieces when you lay it out for hanging. If I get time I will maybe put a video together on how I do it. You can get Chandlers plans here- http://www.biobees.com/build-a-beehive-free-plans.php


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank You VERY much:}


----------



## PearlRider (Mar 14, 2015)

Colino said:


> Mine look like this https://www.dropbox.com/sh/34l58y2kbcg9pil/OlZmxiIvXh Good luck and good trapping.
> Colino


Those look great. I built one top-bar style trap, but it ended up feeling really big since the trapezoidal shape messes with the volume. I've taken to now building box shaped traps with top bars, because I have few enough that I can check them pretty regularly. They're less deep and feel safer hanging off a tree. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

